# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Cheapest Simple Tank - Neo Caridina Shrimp Set-up Guide

## p0ip0i

actually i posted this about a month ago, however it has been deleted.

Firstly understanding Neo Caridina Shrimps
Recommended Water Parameters
PH: 6.4 - 7.6
GH: 4 - 14dGh
KH: 0 - 10dKH
TDS: 80 - 200ppm Recommended
Water temp: 18 - 28°C Recommended(I'm keeping them in 31 degrees btw)
_
Please follow the steps as im going for cheapest method to keep shrimp safely..
_(of course if you have old stuffs pls use it to be more cheap )

-Firstly Get a tank
I'm using a old betta breeding 1ft tank(im sure you can get a Brand new crystal cube/nano tank of size 30x30x30 for less than $30 if you know where to look for it). I'm using a 5gallon betta 1ft tank, recommendation is 10gallon(37litres) more water = more stable water parameters. 

-Filtration
Qanvee QS-100A ($9.50 at seaview)
Sera Siporax Mini small packet $3.50 at seaview

-Air Pump/tubing
Ocean Free Pump 1000 + Airline Tubing ($6.50+$1)

-Soil
ANS PLANTA SOIL (RED/PINK PACKET $5.50 x 2)

-Bacteria
You can buy any brands of bacteria you wish to use, can be liquid can be powder. (i'm using BorneoWild Enlive $25 balance from other tanks), (the cheapest is $5-6 PSB BACTERIA LIQUID FORM per bottle and of course there is BACTER AE brand etc etc more expensive).
you just need it for start up, see your budget and buy..

-Shrimp Hiding Place 
I've used cactus wood and some old accessories like water valve/water pipes etc u can see in the tank - ( wood $3-4 per piece Fb/Carousell)
Up to your budget, have some dark spots for them to hide if possible..

-Lighting 
Any LED white light that is cheap, ive chosen TOP AQUA 30cm - $23 after discount around $20?

-Power Timer
$9 thru online =D

-Plants
Java Moss and marimo moss ball chosen - $6 total

-Dechlorinator
Seachem Prime 250ml - $10
This will never go wrong

-Mineral Stones/Rock/Balls
there's lots of brands out there, i used mineral rock from Secret Shrimp Society - $8

-Test kits
Gh/Kh/Ph/Tds Meter/Ammonia/Nitrate/Nitrite 
Is good to have test kits but if you dont, its fine with this set up...

*Now Lets Start..*
Firstly add in Bacteria to the tank, 1 spoonful and spread as the base of the tank, if you're using liquid form then its fine to pour it in too..
2nd, Add soil and flatten them, shrimps prefer flat surfaces..
Now add in filter with medias,turn on the air pump.. / you may add in dechlorinated water slowly now 
_-1ml treats around 40litres of water for seachem prime.. so do your maths.. few drops is fine..
-Java moss tied to wood/shrimp hiding place etc etc(use a fishing line or some strings),
_Add in Plants, then place your lights on for 3 or 4 hours daily set on your timer. (more hours = more tend of algae bloom)
Add in 2-3 Mineral Rock/Stone do not follow the instruction at the back of the packet. You may add in more if required. (it requires to change after 6months)

Wait for 2 weeks..

2 weeks later, use a cup, take out 2-3 cups of cycled water.. now put back and refill them with dechlorinated water. (1 x 250ml new tap water cup i add 1-2 drop of prime)
You should always dechlorinate them before adding into tank.

Your tank now should have a reading of:
0 Ammonia
0 Nitrite
1-2 Nitrate
Tds:120 +/-
Gh 4-5
Kh 0-1
Temp: 31 degree celsius
(Above results is tested After 2 month)
Go Get your shrimps!!! remember its neocaridina, so Yellow/Golden Top/Red Cherry/Red Rilis all these are fine without chiller.

_Climating The Shrimp to tank_
After getting your shrimps; placed them in a bowl.. now slowly drip your tank water to this bowl for 1 drop per sec, or use a dropper every 2-3mins 3ml.. for the next 30mins..
after 30mins, you may net your shrimps into your tank..

Food:
i've tried all sorts of foods and wasted lots of money.. from borneo wild to shirakura to benibachii etc etc..
the best for my results.. Hikari Algae Wafer Mini ($7) , before feed i break into 4 piece and feed a quarter every 2nd day or 3 days..
It depends on number of shrimps and as well as the more you feed the more your water gets spoilt. They will do just fine..

Algae Cleaners:
you may add in Otos $1.50 or Yamato Shrimp as algae cleaners too..
add 1 each will be fine.. you do not want your shrimps to compete food with them..

_Total Damage without livestocks/tank/bacteria/wafer food for me: $70.50 
Total Damage Fresh from start-up without livestocks: $150 -this is based on $25 bacteria and $30 crystal tank/$20 LED light you may lower it to cheaper ones if you wish
_I've took some golden tops from friend, you will need 8-10 shrimps to establish a breeding community..

See the attach photo

left plants is recently added from old tank.. monte carlo and a long plant dunno what its called (all are low tech plants)

<span style="color: rgb(35, 31, 32); font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; text-align: justify;">

----------


## imtai

hey I find this really helpful for me as I'm trying to get myself started on this hobby with cherry red shrimps =) 

can I ask if these shrimps do fine in tap water treated with de-chlorine solution.. or I need to get those distilled water from super market? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

> hey I find this really helpful for me as I'm trying to get myself started on this hobby with cherry red shrimps =) 
> 
> can I ask if these shrimps do fine in tap water treated with de-chlorine solution.. or I need to get those distilled water from super market? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


you may use your tap water with seachem prime.. its safe..

Every week or 1.5week 1-2 cup of water change.. you will do just fine..

To Add in more info water parameters:
Total Dissolve solids may increase due to feeding and less water change.. 

PH Meter: $10 and below online
TDS METER: $10 and below online
Testkits: Ammonia/Nitrate/Nitrite > Cycle your tank properly u wont even need these i only uses PH and TDS METER(Seldom uses it too =D )

What if your ph went up high? -Add Ketapang(indian almond Leaves/Cholla or cactus wood/Cinnamon Sticks) all these make your tank yellowish/tanin acids. Or every day replace the tank water, till your ph drops...

Ph went down? - with mineral stone(contains calcium and other minerals) in tank, i doubt it will drop below 5.8ph unless your mineral stone/ball is due for replacement.

Tds Went Up? - Do Frequent water change daily.. / Remove tank water and Use Distilled water + Anti Chlorine to top up.. / add activated carbon filter(remember to replace them after a month or 2.)

Tds Went down? Add Mineral Stone should help.. (check if your filter contains Activated Carbon, remove them..) Buy GH+ or GH/KH+(there are many shrimp products out there), if you confident u may add corals chips, it increase your ph as well as tds.. but do not over do it..

----------


## imtai

wow u are really detailed. so insightful =) thanks a million.. I still have yet to source the Size of tank and filter and substrates which I will use for my cherry hahah

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

Hey p0ip0i

Thanks to this guide (and the one that I read previously), I have started my 13L Nano Shrimp Tank "Greenwood" project.

I hope I have done everything right (with some modifications, of course) and will appreciate any inputs you might have.

Thank you once again.

----------


## p0ip0i

hi rezdwan, saw your project.. have fun!! 

Setting up a new tank for my friend.. and decided to do a review on all my stuffs.



1. Qanvee Qs-100a Sponge Filter  :Well done: 
2. Seachem Prime  :Well done: 
3. Crystal Glass Tank 30cm x 17 x 21 (10L tank)
4. Dropper/Pipette 3ml & 1ml
5. Ocean Free Zero Noise Z-1000 Air Pump  :Well done:  - Almost no noise
6. Sera Siporax Mini Filter Media  :Well done: 
7. UP AQUA PRO LED ET SERIES 30cm - for aquatic plants  :Well done: 
8. ANS PLANTA SOIL GREEN PACKET 3L -  :Well done:  for shrimp non-planted tank
9. MAN-TOU SHRIMP HIDING PLACE - TAOBAO
10. 2 piece Mineral Rock by Shrimp Secret Society & 3 balls of Borneo Wild BeeBall
11. 1L Ada Amazonia Soil - Leftovers  :Well done: 
12. Airline Tubing + 2 way Valve

Yellow Coloured Nos. are additives and food supplement reviews
13. Mosura Graze Food  :Well done:  - These are great when you going on overseas, feed one, and the balance white flakes are leftovers which is normal, and it will grow natural food for the shrimps for a period of time. You may see your shrimps frenzy over it.
14. Hikari Mini Algae Wafer  :Well done:  - Great for neo caridina / otos / yamato shrimp / snails - you may see them frenzy over this.
15. Hikari Crab Cuisine  :Well done:  - Food supplement for growth, you may see neo caridina frenzy over this
16. Genchem Beta-Glucans  :Well done:  - Boost immune function / enhances aquatic cells anti bacterial activity. Add 1/5 spoonful a week for tank less than 50 litres. (as this is kind of costly, but $18 last almost a lifetime  :Grin: , there's a way to DIY it, i'll come to that other post.)
17. BorneoWild Minerax - Not a must to have, but it improves water quality, reduce stress, prevent sickness, encourage activation and growth of bacteria in the water.
18. BorneoWild Exterminate  :Boo:  - Removal of Planaria/snails - It killed all my baby neons as i didnt read, "Recommended to remove all shrimps/snails and fishes before application". Well it did not kill all the pest too..  :Boo: 
19. BorneoWild Enlive  :Well done:  - Multi Purpose Culture of more than 100 types bacterial in dormant state, helps to seed bacterial culter safely. Great for start-up tanks
20. BorneoWild Red Ruby :Well done:  - Speciality food for red cherry shrimps to enhance growth and redness. (Frenzy!!)
21. BorneoWild Bee Ball  :Boo:  - This works all the same for all bee balls/mineral balls/tourmaline balls/Mineral stones.(too exp just for just its brand)
22. BorneoWild Gold Ingot  :Boo:  - Speciality food for Golden/yellow shrimps enhance growth and yellowness. (my golden shrimp doesnt even touch them.)
23/24. Bottled Crab Cusine & Hikari Algae Wafer as daily food(alt days), bottled separate to remain freshness.


Okay the above is my own personal review of using the products, you may experience better outcome than me. But still its your choice to experiment the products.

----------


## NanoScaper

> hi rezdwan, saw your project.. have fun!!


Thanks! I will definitely have fun doing this.




> Setting up a new tank for my friend.. and decided to do a review on all my stuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Qanvee Qs-100a Sponge Filter 
> 2. Seachem Prime 
> 3. Crystal Glass Tank 30cm x 17 x 21 (10L tank)
> 4. Dropper/Pipette 3ml & 1ml
> 5. Ocean Free Zero Noise Z-1000 Air Pump  - Almost no noise
> ...


Cool! More equipment for you to play with. Your friend is very lucky.




> Yellow Coloured Nos. are additives and food supplement reviews
> 13. Mosura Graze Food  - These are great when you going on overseas, feed one, and the balance white flakes are leftovers which is normal, and it will grow natural food for the shrimps for a period of time. You may see your shrimps frenzy over it.
> 14. Hikari Mini Algae Wafer  - Great for neo caridina / otos / yamato shrimp / snails - you may see them frenzy over this.
> 15. Hikari Crab Cuisine  - Food supplement for growth, you may see neo caridina frenzy over this
> 16. Genchem Beta-Glucans  - Boost immune function / enhances aquatic cells anti bacterial activity. Add 1/5 spoonful a week for tank less than 50 litres. (as this is kind of costly, but $18 last almost a lifetime , there's a way to DIY it, i'll come to that other post.)
> 17. BorneoWild Minerax - Not a must to have, but it improves water quality, reduce stress, prevent sickness, encourage activation and growth of bacteria in the water.
> 18. BorneoWild Exterminate  - Removal of Planaria/snails - It killed all my baby neons as i didnt read, "Recommended to remove all shrimps/snails and fishes before application". Well it did not kill all the pest too.. 
> 19. BorneoWild Enlive  - Multi Purpose Culture of more than 100 types bacterial in dormant state, helps to seed bacterial culter safely. Great for start-up tanks
> 20. BorneoWild Red Ruby - Speciality food for red cherry shrimps to enhance growth and redness. (Frenzy!!)
> ...


Thanks for this simple review also. Would love to try other products mentioned here for more options.

----------


## imtai

can I check with you guys.. adding enlive when starting up the tank would be sufficient for cycling the tank? 

soil wise, for neocaridina like cherry, issit possible to use those active substrates like ada amazonia soil? or mus I use a inert substrate? 

I see many shrimp keeper using those sponge filters ikea qanvee. but there also also some video I saw on YouTube recommending a HOB filter. what are your consideration when choosing a filter? the tank size? 

sorry for asking so much =× thanks in advance ! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

_THE SECRET POWDER - Boosting your Immune System of Shrimps
DIY BETA GLUCANS FOR SHRIMPS_

Beta Glucans can be coming from fungi/yeast/plants/plants/oats

Firstly you need 100% Oats Wholegrain Original/Old Fashion/ORGANIC (not those flavoured type)(you can get it from ntuc less than $5-10 for a box/can, balance u can eat it of course its healthy~).



2nd, you need to grind them into powder, using this..(you know old ppl sure have this at home).


Now take about 3-4 spoonful of oats and put them in, start pounding and grinding them in circle into powder form.. 
After 20-30mins of hardwork, keep them in a container. TA DA~! THIS IS YOUR BETA Glucans!

Do Note: This is highly concentrated, a small pinch to your tank will be sufficient for the week.. More may foul the water..

Oats Concentrations 8-15% of Beta G from shrimp products
Your Quaker Oats End Product may have 15-30% of Beta G =D

----------


## p0ip0i

> can I check with you guys.. adding enlive when starting up the tank would be sufficient for cycling the tank? 
> 
> soil wise, for neocaridina like cherry, issit possible to use those active substrates like ada amazonia soil? or mus I use a inert substrate? 
> 
> I see many shrimp keeper using those sponge filters ikea qanvee. but there also also some video I saw on YouTube recommending a HOB filter. what are your consideration when choosing a filter? the tank size? 
> 
> sorry for asking so much =× thanks in advance ! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


1) Yes it will be sufficient for cycling the tank, if you feel 2 weeks of cycling isnt safe, as all the shrimp keepers recommend, cycle it for a month then.. 

2) Yes u can use active substrates, but you may see a spike in algae,pesticides growth in tank which is normal.. (you can just add tiny fishes for 1-2day to clear those pest up..)
It all downs to the PH you trying to achieve/plants you going to keep. Red cherry's can live in wide range of water parameters, its just a matter of how you climate it. I have a planted tank, TDS of 280, Water temp 31 degrees, Gh 12,Kh 4, Ph 6.4 No water changes only top up since 8 months ago, Filter Sponge Replaced after 3 months.. Media never washed.. Using Amazonia Soil, Plants Ferts kinda alot, Co2. I ever top up Sg Tap Water couple of times directly into it without dechlorinating them, may face about 1-2 shrimp death but its fine as there were about 100 over shrimps in it.. they were my first batch of shrimps kinda cheap ones(Cherry Shrimps) for algae crews.

3) Sponge filters are good for just shrimp based tanks, as it wouldnt disturb the substrates, as well as sucking up shrimplets which you wouldnt want. As for HOB, its more effective in cycling water parameters, however if the water level gets low, the output force of the water flow may disturb the substrate, and the inlet of the HOB filter, you may have to put in a mesh shrimplet guard/sponge to prevent them from being sucked in..
If its a planted tank then its more recommended to have a HOB or canister as your filter due to the flow/cycle of water around the tank.. If its a shrimp based bare tank with minimum low tech plants, then i would recommend a sponge filter will do better. 
For Tank Size, i will say every 25-30cm wide 1 sponge filter for the water surface movement to prevent mosquitos!! where as if its a HOB or canister, the flowrate is much faster, and you wont face mosquito breeding.. Mosquito larvae breed in stagnant water, otherwise place in some tiny fish, solves all problems! =D

----------


## imtai

hey thanks alot poipoi for your speedy response =) 

all these post really tempt me into starting it before CNY =× jus worried about my fiancée nagging T.T

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

> hey thanks alot poipoi for your speedy response =) 
> 
> all these post really tempt me into starting it before CNY =× jus worried about my fiancée nagging T.T
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


usually if scared partner nag, show them planted tanks.. =D make sure u do up to it.. shrimp based tank they tend to dont like it so much compared to planted..

----------


## imtai

> usually if scared partner nag, show them planted tanks.. =D make sure u do up to it.. shrimp based tank they tend to dont like it so much compared to planted..


isn't it harder to maintain a planted tank? I prefer a low tech setup. less hassle and less hurting to my wallet =( 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

Yup, but the end result still satisfying.. =D

----------


## p0ip0i

New tank set up.. using lava rock(picked) 
Amazonia Soil + Ans planta soil.. 
plants Monte Carlo + mini fissidens + frogbit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

Today using api test for ammonia and nitrite for new tank

Ammonia test - 5ml of tank water + 8 drops of bottle #1 + 8 drops of bottle #2

Nitrite test - 5ml of tank water + 5 drops of nitrite test solution



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> Today using api test for ammonia and nitrite for new tank
> 
> Ammonia test - 5ml of tank water + 8 drops of bottle #1 + 8 drops of bottle #2
> 
> Nitrite test - 5ml of tank water + 5 drops of nitrite test solution
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Time to get those shrimps! :Well done: 

What shrimps are you planning to get for this tank?

----------


## p0ip0i

Updates 
After the 2-3 golden Too shrimps gave birth 
Total shrimplet count 20+ 

I moved the adults to another tank
However left 4 pieces inside 
3 died when transfered after 3 days.. 
but good news is the one of the mama berried again 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

> Time to get those shrimps!
> 
> What shrimps are you planning to get for this tank?




5 x prl shrimp inside
2 berried mama now.. can't wait for the shrimplets to come out




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> 5 x prl shrimp inside
> 2 berried mama now.. can't wait for the shrimplets to come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, p0ip0i.

Long time no see.

Those shrimps are nice! When I saw the metal tube in this tank, I knew it was going to be something different.

The Pure Red Line shrimps are from the Caridina cantonensis species, right?

Hope to see more updates from you soon.

----------


## silver

Hi p0ip0i,
May I know where did you get your top yellow shrimp from? And is this possible to keep them with RCS?

----------


## eugenelzj

yellow and rcs shrimp will interbreed, cause they are just different colors of the same shrimp species.

i think the offspring will be some red, some yellow and some other color, not too sure thou as i've never tried before

----------


## Keloden

Can use this setup to keep Sulawesi shrimp?

----------


## p0ip0i

Nope Sulawesi shrimp need to thrive in brackrish water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CoryFanatics

After seeing all this, I am interested to have an all shrimps tank in office !! Thanks for the sharing.

----------


## Keloden

hi p0ip0i, can share when and how you dose enlive?

----------


## p0ip0i

1 spoon(given in the bottle) 
For start up

There after 2-3 months or mass water change 
1/4 spoon.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veridicaldream

how much was the total?

----------


## veridicaldream

seems pretty reasonable. but where you get the materials? can PM me. my side the airline tubing $7

----------


## w3iw3n

Can I check if I am doing wc using distilled water, do I still need anti chlorine like api stress coat? Two shrimps died a day after i do wc w ntuc pure distilled water + BW enlive (without anticlorine treatment). 10% WC only using drip tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

> Can I check if I am doing wc using distilled water, do I still need anti chlorine like api stress coat? Two shrimps died a day after i do wc w ntuc pure distilled water + BW enlive (without anticlorine treatment). 10% WC only using drip tank. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For Neo caridina I don't think u should use distilled water.. and it's always best to add few drops of anti chlorine to the water you add.. 
u need to maintain 150-250 tds for neos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## imtai

> For Neo caridina I don't think u should use distilled water.. and it's always best to add few drops of anti chlorine to the water you add.. 
> u need to maintain 150-250 tds for neos 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my tank tds is 114

I'm using tap water with anti chlorine. 

I checked the tap water tds and realise it is actually pretty low at 74.

thus I had started adding minerals rocks to the tank to buff up the tds and gh in tank. to elevate the molting problems in my fire red tank 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

Thanks for the guide. Very detail. If only i had find this section eariler, it would save me time and money. 👍 May i ask if you specially feed the shrimp babies with baby food or bacter ae and such?

----------


## ahungrypolarbear

will be starting a new shrimp tank soon after my trip back. May i ask what is the difference between BorneoWild Enlive and BorneoWild Bee Ball? Can i add both or just any one of them will do?

----------


## NanoScaper

> will be starting a new shrimp tank soon after my trip back. May i ask what is the difference between BorneoWild Enlive and BorneoWild Bee Ball? Can i add both or just any one of them will do?


I use both in my nano shrimp tank. In the simplest term I can explain (if I understood it correctly), BorneoWild Enlive is like a starter beneficial bacteria and BorneoWild Bee Ball cleans your tank water and releases minerals for the shrimps.




> Enlive is a multi-purpose culture of more than 100 types of bacterial in dormant state. It helps to seed a new tank substrate system quickly as well as in new filters when dosed into water directly. It replenishes bacterial losses after a regular water change, purifies water by decomposing ammonia and nitrite.





> Bee Ball is a ceramic ball made of Bamboo Charcoal that slow releases anions and minerals. The negatively charged parameter creates refreshing natural environment that vitalises metabolism and bacterium activities. It strengthens immune system of shrimp over time, as well as removes odor and impurities thus improving water quality. The Calcium based mineral also aid in moulting, color and shell enhancement.


Both quotes mentioned above is taken from BorneoWild website under Essential Minerals.

Hope that helps.

----------


## ahungrypolarbear

> I use both in my nano shrimp tank. In the simplest term I can explain (if I understood it correctly), BorneoWild Enlive is like a starter beneficial bacteria and BorneoWild Bee Ball cleans your tank water and releases minerals for the shrimps.
> 
> Both quotes mentioned above is taken from BorneoWild website under Essential Minerals.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks NS for the advice. Looked through your blog regarding setting up of a tank. very helpful!

----------


## NanoScaper

> Thanks NS for the advice. Looked through your blog regarding setting up of a tank. very helpful!


Thank you for visiting my website, ahungrypolarbear. I'm glad you found it helpful.

I got started with a shrimp tank all because of this very same thread by p0ip0i.

Good luck with your new shrimp tank!

----------


## motomage

wow, thanks for this informative post. very detailed for a starter like me!

----------


## Jojowhisky

Sorry to revive this old thread but hows everyone's tank doing now? 
@poipoi is very detailed! 
@NanoScaper i will read up your blog post when i find the time
On the question of distilled water, do we add seachem prime into it? Is distilled water free of chlorine n chloramines? 
Am considering to buy the zerowater pitcher soon and gonna buy distilled water to use as top ups before i actually get down to ordering it. 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## p0ip0i

> Sorry to revive this old thread but hows everyone's tank doing now? 
> @poipoi is very detailed! 
> @NanoScaper i will read up your blog post when i find the time
> On the question of distilled water, do we add seachem prime into it? Is distilled water free of chlorine n chloramines? 
> Am considering to buy the zerowater pitcher soon and gonna buy distilled water to use as top ups before i actually get down to ordering it. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Hi, im back to poison everyone alittle once again.. 
i've upgraded all to caridinas now.. 
Only has a tank of painted red for neos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCB3VDTu0ag

total tanks 33 now..  :Laughing: 
https://youtu.be/s2svITUkQTs

----------


## Jojowhisky

> Hi, im back to poison everyone alittle once again.. 
> i've upgraded all to caridinas now.. 
> Only has a tank of painted red for neos
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCB3VDTu0ag
> 
> total tanks 33 now.. 
> https://youtu.be/s2svITUkQTs


Wow 33 tanks?! That is really something!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> Hi, im back to poison everyone alittle once again.. 
> i've upgraded all to caridinas now.. 
> Only has a tank of painted red for neos
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCB3VDTu0ag
> 
> total tanks 33 now.. 
> https://youtu.be/s2svITUkQTs


Edmund, you are with JeZier group?

----------


## Valjean

Hi all

I just started my first shrimp tank following p0ip0i's very helpful guide here.

Have been cycling the tank for 2 weeks. Current parameters:
- Ammonia: Close to 0 (came down from about 0.5)
- Nitrites: 5.0 (been high for past week)
- Nitrates: 5.0 (hovering around same level for past week)
- pH: 7.2
- Temp: 31

A week ago, I added FritzZyme 7 on advice of a LFS, and also one Nerite snail to create some ammonia coz the cycle seemed rather slow-moving.

Right now, it seems to my inexperienced self that there is not much ammonia in the system, but what is there is being converted successfully to nitrites. However, the nitrite to nitrate part of the cycle seems stalled.

FritzZyme's website suggests that nitrifying bacteria require trace amounts of phosphates to get going. I might not have any phosphates in my tank as I didn't add any mineral ball. Should I add a mineral ball or some fish flakes to introduce some phosphates, or just leave the tank be and give it more time to cycle?

Thanks much for any advice.

20190810_141328.jpg

----------


## motomage

Hello i am new to this hobby and i have some question..

0 Ammonia
0 Nitrite
1-2 Nitrate
Tds:120 +/-
Gh 4-5
Kh 0-1
Temp: 31 degree celsius
Are all these factors really important? Any tolerance ? ?

----------


## YZ_Chua

> Hello i am new to this hobby and i have some question..
> 
> 0 Ammonia
> 0 Nitrite
> 1-2 Nitrate
> Tds:120 +/-
> Gh 4-5
> Kh 0-1
> Temp: 31 degree celsius
> Are all these factors really important? Any tolerance ? ?


Hi,

Ammonia and nitrite have almost no tolerance, zero is what you must be at at all times. 

TDS is something I suggest you not pay too much attention to, as theres way too many factors that can affect TDS. 

GH and KH depends on what kind of shrimp youre keeping, you can find their tolerances online.

Temperature also depends on the shrimp youre keeping, but generally 22-26 is ideal, 28 is the ceiling for neos, 30 for Sulawesi shrimp. 

Im relatively new as well, but this is my understanding so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ochazuke

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but this has been immensely informative. I was always under the impression that I had to use distilled/ RODI water + mineral additives for cherry shrimp. I've been using Lowkeys GH to get my TDS to about 150, but I recently ordered SaltyShrimp - Shrimp Mineral GH/KH+ cause I read it is better for Neos. I'm planning to bring up my TDS to 200.

I'm a beginner at this hobby and I've been keeping a planted tank for about 6 months. Not very successful with cherry shrimp so far, am still learning. 

My question is, if I slowly start switching back to tap water (about 70-80 TDS), should I add prime + minerals to bring it up to 200? Anyone here does this?

Thank you!

----------


## greenie

After trying unsuccessfully to keep neos and caridinia on and off, finally manage to get it right.

I have Fire Red/ Bloody Mary to reproduce in small amount and also now bought 25 CRS to try to breed them.

I know Neos and Caridinia have different water parameters but they can co-exist successfully but to breed them, correct water parameter is required.

Since I have a group of Neo shrimplets, I'm switching to caridinia water parameter to try to breed the caridinia CRS. This water parameter is expected to stop the Neos from trying to breed.

I have learnt that whatever the water parameter, constant value is important. If need to adjust, slow and gradual is important.

I only use tap water for my weekly 10% water changes with seachem Safe to dechlorinate. My out of tap water ph is 7.8, tds 150, Gh 4.

I use CO2 injection for 12 hrs/day and pH hover ard 6.4. I also dose fert for my plants. So far only 1 casualty CRS. 

Seems like stability of water parameter is key. This includes temperature which I use a chiller at 24C.

----------


## genki89

For Neo, tap water after using dechlorinate, raise the tds to 180 will do.

More importantly, if your current shrimp tank is breeding fine, dont adjust anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

